# Francis Cheynell: The Christian magistrate is subject to the discipline of the church



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2019)

... Every King as a member of the Church, is in an Ecclesiastical sense subject to the discipline of the Church; for such a kind of subjection will well consist with his Civil Sovereignty, because it is not a Civil Subjection. ...

For more, see Francis Cheynell: The Christian magistrate is subject to the discipline of the church.


----------

